# Holiday Weekend Report



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Decided what the heck...holiday weekend why not enjoy it with others on the water...took Friday off on the water by 0700 off at roughly 1300...Saturday same thing on the water 0700 and off roughly the same as Friday...when we arrived on Saturday we were informed by the hosts of a huge Wakeboard competition going to last all day...we said we're here lets fish-it...total time on the water for both days was approximately 12 hours. Water temp both days low 70s pushing 75* when we called it quits.

1 36" boated Friday
3 36", 42", 43" boated Saturday a personal best for me with 2 over 40 in one day...and man the last fish (43") was HOT...came completely out of the water twice went to the bottom and literally sat on the bottom with my rod doubled over for what seemed like eternity...I'm totally facinated/amazed how these fish will dive to the bottom and use their weight and strength and sit just head shaking...it was like I was deep sea fishing or snagged good on the reservoir bottom with perserverance and the right equipment another chess match and battle was won...My fish'n partner is super fantastic with the net and a big thanks to her for helping me with my PB... 

Here's the photos:

Friday fish'n partner keeps the skunk out of the boat with the only fish for 6 hours on the water.

[attachment=8:ubb28it4]36.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

[attachment=7:ubb28it4]36 Release.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

Saturday:

36" Photo & Release

[attachment=6:ubb28it4]36-1.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

[attachment=5:ubb28it4]36 Release-1.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

42" Photo & Release

[attachment=4:ubb28it4]42.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

[attachment=3:ubb28it4]42 Release.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

43" Little Miss Hottie Photo and Release...what a battle this fish was... _(O)_

[attachment=2:ubb28it4]43.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

[attachment=1:ubb28it4]43 Release.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

Offered up our time on the water to the next lucky person in line just waiting for a boat to come off so the next in line can get on...Port Ramp parking I was told was full by 1000 because of the Wakeboard Competition

[attachment=0:ubb28it4]Lined Up.jpg[/attachment:ubb28it4]

Sure hope you all are having a great Holiday weekend...until our next outing report TIGHT LINES as always...


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

The way you guys are going, you're going to have to invest in a bigger net.

Great report and thanks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes it pays to brave the crowds k2. Congrats on the one day personal best.

Big and awesome fish as usual! 8)


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Never never never would I even consider launching in that. I was almost capsized at bear lake twice this weekend, nothing to do with weather or my boat, just less than 30' boat travel and wakes from them! 

Back to summer shore fishing for me.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! Hope you scared some water skiers with those toothy monsters you pulled up!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo!! Nice TMs!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WAY TO GO!!!!! Awesome report and very nice pics. I can see from that last pic EXACTLY where you were! Good goin!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What a dandy weekend.......

Glad you didn't let the crowds run you off....good job.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I will have to follow you around the Lake one of these days and see how the Master does it.
Nice work on them TMs that you love sooo much! OOO°)OO


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bears Butt said:


> I can see from that last pic EXACTLY where you were! Good goin!


If you look close you can see some lures in the background too but I bet they were added to throw us off! 8)

As usual I must say K2 they are going to have to revise that "fish of a million casts" thanks to you. Seriously you should count the number of casts next time! Awesome work! Are the pics of the release to cover your butts or just for the hell of it? Count me in on the "K2 fan club", you are getting a good reputation with us as well the TM's of PV. I dare you to kiss one in the mouth, just make sure to get a pic of it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

****, you guys have got that Muskie fishing figured out! Way to go'


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> [Are the pics of the release to cover your butts or just for the hell of it?


Nope not to cover the backside we know the rules...for me personally I think release shots are the best photos one can take as they give a better prespective of these fish...but hey thats just me and the fish photos I enjoy the most.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > [Are the pics of the release to cover your butts or just for the hell of it?
> ...


Well if I ever get one of those that will probably be the type of pic I will get (just in the water) cuz I don't want to buy the tools, I would rather just cut the line and let it have some fancy jewelry.  Seems easier to me that way and I will get to keep my fingers too. It is one thing to handle a fish like that in a boat it is another to handle it on a inflatable pontoon.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tye dye twins":zdl6ltzh][Are the pics of the release to cover your butts or just for the hell of it?
> ...


Well if I ever get one of those that will probably be the type of pic I will get (just in the water) cuz I don't want to buy the tools, I would rather just cut the line and let it have some fancy jewelry.  Seems easier to me that way and I will get to keep my fingers too. It is one thing to handle a fish like that in a boat it is another to handle it on a inflatable pontoon.[/quote:zdl6ltzh]

True, but hey I did mine in my inflatable raft just fine. But I like to find a tree or something to tie off on, that way i'm not floating around.


----------



## grubowski (May 29, 2011)

I've caught plenty from a float tube. I just bring some long pliers and remove the hooks while the fish is in the water. I did have one trying to hide under the tube with three sets of trebles sticking out of it's mouth one time. I'll admit it made me a little nervous.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I second the "I dare you to kiss one!" I double dog dare you! Awesome work as usual ladies


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a mighty fine fish there Kim, sorry I missed the thread. Skeet


----------

